# My Poor Sweet Rose!



## aprilb (Jul 9, 2010)

This morning, Rose got up and was trembling...she would not eat her breakfast or drink at all..her tail was down...I was worried because she has never missed a meal in 6 and 1/2 years...she seemed to not want to walk.. I am so glad I took her to the vet right away...she hurt her back and has 3 pinched discs just behind her rib cage...probably from jumping on and off the sofa...my vet gave her a shot of morphine, she was in so much pain..:crying:She has to be on crate rest for two weeks...and has to take cortisone for a few days and has medicine for pain...have not given her that yet...trying to hold off until tonight... I finally got her to eat some cooked chicken breast this afternoon but I have to hand feed her..and she will only take water from a syringe...she does not want to move at all which is good I guess...my biggest concern right now is that she has not gone potty since this morning....I tried to get her to go, but she hurts too much...any ideas on this?? 







she's so pitiful :bysmilie:


----------



## Sylie (Apr 4, 2011)

Oh poor baby Rose. Give her gentle kisses of her auntie and her niece, MiMi.


----------



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

April, when the cortisone kicks in believe me, she will pee but pooping may be something else. When Kitzi had double knee surgery I had to put a band under his tummy & hold him up so he could go. It was very tricky as I didn't want to put weight on his back legs. It took some getting used to before he went. The vet gave me a small tube of gel to use as enema, but I never used it. I used fresh dates instead. It helped a lot.
Poor baby! I know what it feels like when you can't help much w/the pain.


----------



## aprilb (Jul 9, 2010)

Sylie said:


> Oh poor baby Rose. Give her gentle kisses of her auntie and her niece, MiMi.


Thank you Sylvia and MiMi...I sure will do that...I hope I can get her to potty soon..


----------



## wkomorow (Aug 26, 2011)

Poor Rose. I agree you may have to use a sling to gently support her. Poor baby. Things can happen so quickly.


----------



## Matilda's mommy (Jun 1, 2005)

oh my gosh April, just reading your post and then seeing little Rose:crying: she breaks my heart, poor baby girl:wub:, I don't have any advise for you, just want you to know I will be praying for you both, it's gonna be a long two weeks, wish I lived close I would come and help you.


----------



## Maglily (Feb 3, 2009)

Poor little Rose, I just love her. I hope she's feeling better soon, maybe you can put a pee pad under her just in case she has an accident and can't help it. I don't know how to help with your questions though. Sending lots of love and get well wishes.

April, how do they find out about the discs, did they have to do an xray or other tests?


----------



## ladodd (Jan 8, 2012)

Bless her sweet little self. Back problems are no fun. I worry about this happening to my Lilly. Hope she feels better soon.


----------



## Bailey&Me (Mar 8, 2010)

Oh no, poor Rose! So sorry to hear this, April. This sounds exactly what happened to Bailey that one time you were over, remember? I believe he was on meds for pain and also muscle relaxants for a few days and then a couple of weeks of crate rest. He healed fast and it hasn't happened since (knock on wood!) so hopefully the same will be true of Rose.


----------



## pippersmom (May 21, 2012)

Awwwww poor sweet girl. It makes you wish you could take the pain for her because at least you would know whats wrong with you, she doesn't understand.


----------



## Summergirl73 (Sep 18, 2011)

Oh I hope she feels better very soon. I'm glad you were so quick to get her help. Poor baby girl.


----------



## Silkmalteselover (Apr 1, 2010)

April WOW... hoping for speedy recovery for your precious Rose.. :grouphug:


----------



## aprilb (Jul 9, 2010)

Maglily said:


> Poor little Rose, I just love her. I hope she's feeling better soon, maybe you can put a pee pad under her just in case she has an accident and can't help it. I don't know how to help with your questions though. Sending lots of love and get well wishes.
> 
> April, how do they find out about the discs, did they have to do an xray or other tests?


The vet got an "owie" when she examined her spine, and she wobbles when she tries to walk...they did take an x-ray and I got to look at it.....thanks so much for the well wishes..:wub:


----------



## The A Team (Dec 1, 2005)

Poor Rose!!! That's gotta hurt bad!!!!

Hoping the meds have worked since you first posted and that she has potted and is resting.


----------



## aprilb (Jul 9, 2010)

edelweiss said:


> April, when the cortisone kicks in believe me, she will pee but pooping may be something else. When Kitzi had double knee surgery I had to put a band under his tummy & hold him up so he could go. It was very tricky as I didn't want to put weight on his back legs. It took some getting used to before he went. The vet gave me a small tube of gel to use as enema, but I never used it. I used fresh dates instead. It helped a lot.
> Poor baby! I know what it feels like when you can't help much w/the pain.


 Thank you, Sandi...I hope so...pooping hasn't been a problem, just not peeing...



Matilda's mommy said:


> oh my gosh April, just reading your post and then seeing little Rose:crying: she breaks my heart, poor baby girl:wub:, I don't have any advise for you, just want you to know I will be praying for you both, it's gonna be a long two weeks, wish I lived close I would come and help you.


 Paula, you are so sweet...I know you would come and help if you were able...:wub: Thank you so much for your prayers, dear sister..



ladodd said:


> Bless her sweet little self. Back problems are no fun. I worry about this happening to my Lilly. Hope she feels better soon.


Thank you so much...I hope this doesn't happen to sweet Lilly..



Bailey&Me said:


> Oh no, poor Rose! So sorry to hear this, April. This sounds exactly what happened to Bailey that one time you were over, remember? I believe he was on meds for pain and also muscle relaxants for a few days and then a couple of weeks of crate rest. He healed fast and it hasn't happened since (knock on wood!) so hopefully the same will be true of Rose.


I immediately thought of Bailey...he was so pitiful...it's sad when they can't tell us what's wrong...Rose acted a lot like Bailey did...my vet told me I need to keep her from jumping...guess I will have to buy more steps...you know how she always gets on the back of the sofa..:smilie_tischkante:



pippersmom said:


> Awwwww poor sweet girl. It makes you wish you could take the pain for her because at least you would know whats wrong with you, she doesn't understand.


Awe..thank you..



Summergirl73 said:


> Oh I hope she feels better very soon. I'm glad you were so quick to get her help. Poor baby girl.


 Thank you so much, Bridget...your support means a lot to me..



Silkmalteselover said:


> April WOW... hoping for speedy recovery for your precious Rose.. :grouphug:


 Jeanne, how nice to hear from you, sweet lady..:wub: Thank you for your well wishes...



The A Team said:


> Poor Rose!!! That's gotta hurt bad!!!!
> 
> Hoping the meds have worked since you first posted and that she has potted and is resting.


 Thank you dear Pat...she is resting and ate a good supper tonight, which encouraged me...I am about to give her pain medicine which should last through the night..


----------



## aprilb (Jul 9, 2010)

Thank you Lord!! She finally peed!!:chili::chili: Now I should sleep well tonight..


----------



## Maisie and Me (Mar 12, 2009)

I hope your little Rose improves as every moment goes by :wub:.


----------



## maggieh (Dec 16, 2007)

Hope she is feeling better soon!


----------



## mfa (Oct 5, 2009)

Oh no, poor sweet baby Rose. Hope she gets better soon.


----------



## sherry (Jan 4, 2013)

Bless her heart! I hope she feels better soon!


----------



## Furbabies mom (Jul 25, 2011)

Oh I'm sorry. I hate when they hurt, I'd rather take the pain for them. Praying that she has a speedy recovery.


----------



## educ8m (May 19, 2010)

Oh poor Rose! Glad you got her help so quickly. Praying for a quick recovery.


----------



## maggie's mommy (Mar 12, 2006)

Poor Rose. Hoping she gets healed quickly. Praying for her.


----------



## Matilda's mommy (Jun 1, 2005)

just checkin in April, it breaks my heart precious Rose is hurting, poor baby


----------



## N2Mischief (Aug 18, 2013)

I am so sorry she is hurting! I have a chihuahua, Pablo, who has a bad back. His would go out and her wouldn't be able to move his neck and had trouble walking. We had tried pain pills and muscle relaxers which worked short term but it would always happen again. We finally took him for acupuncture and I was very skeptical. That was 4 years ago and he has only had one episode since and it was more mild. 

Just something to consider in the future. I hope she feels better soon! It is so hard when they are hurting!


----------



## hoaloha (Jan 27, 2012)

Oh no  poor Rose... I hope her pain goes away quickly... Praying for a very speedy recovery. Kisses to Rose. ;hug:


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Summergirl73 (Sep 18, 2011)

Thinking of you guys this morning. How's she feeling? I hope yall were able to get some rest.


----------



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

Thinking of your sweet Rose this morning, April. Sending loving prayers for her, and you. Glad she was able to finally pee!


----------



## The A Team (Dec 1, 2005)

Checking in on Rose to see how she's making out....and mommy too...


----------



## luvsmalts (Oct 21, 2008)

Hoping rose is up and feeling better soon.


----------



## Snuggle's Mom (Jan 3, 2008)

I just saw this now and hope that sweet little Rose is feeling better this morning. She is such a little cutie pie and hope that her pain and suffering will not last too long.


----------



## cherrycola (Nov 23, 2013)

I am so sorry to read that Rose is hurt, give her a gentle hug from me. I hope she's much more comfortable very soon.


----------



## aprilb (Jul 9, 2010)

I woke up to tail wags this morning...I take this as a good sign.. She slept through the night and so did we..thank you Lord.. She was able to eat and drink normally this morning, has had her meds, and is resting comfortably...thank you all for your support and concern.. :wub:


----------



## wkomorow (Aug 26, 2011)

Great news, she will be back to normal in no time. Glad she is responding to treatment so quickly.


----------



## CrystalAndZoe (Jul 11, 2006)

Poor Rose. And poor you. I know first hand how awful this is. We limped by off and on with Zoe for a couple of years where she would every so often have an episode like the one you are describing with Rose. Then 2 years she needed to be on something continually. I wish I had found the holistic route back when it first started. She may not be having her atypical cushings type symptoms now if we had not had to resort to steroids for short periods of time. How was the spacing between the vertebrae? Zoe's is now degenerative disc disease and about the same area as Rose's, maybe a little lower in the spine. Just this past several months it's affecting her bladder control a bit. Not much but she has 'leaked' a tiny amount when sleeping. With regular acupuncture treatments she has complete bladder control thankfully. But with this weather, we've not been able to get to our holistic vet who does acupuncture. He's about 2 hours away. Our new integrative vet has given us a homeopathic blend that has really helped until we can get to him again. Just wanted you to know there are options in case this is something that she does have to deal with as she ages. I truly hope this is a one time incident. And so glad she's feeling better today!


----------



## elly (Sep 11, 2006)

I am so glad Rose is better this morning.


----------



## Matilda's mommy (Jun 1, 2005)

it's nice to wake up to some good news, little Rose needs kisses from awntie, I have her on my prayers, April I'm so glad you had a good nights rest


----------



## mysugarbears (Aug 13, 2007)

Glad to hear that Rose is doing better today and will continue to get better each day.


----------



## Maglily (Feb 3, 2009)

You must have been so relieved to see that tail wagging....I'm so happy she's feeling better.


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

Just saw this about Rose. I'm so sorry April. Sounds like she's doing better today. Sending prayers to you and her. :grouphug:


----------



## Snuggle's Mom (Jan 3, 2008)

Thanks for sharing that encouraging new about your sweet little Rose. So glad that she slept through the night as well as you too!! Hoping the she continues to improve and back to her self again without pain.


----------



## TLR (Nov 13, 2011)

Just seeing this but thrilled with tail wag news and that she is feeling better.


----------



## Sylie (Apr 4, 2011)

I'm glad to hear that you were greeted with a tail wag from Rose this morning. Sending more love to her...and you, April.


----------



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

Lisi wags back to Rose w/the tail, and the body! I love the waggers!


----------



## The A Team (Dec 1, 2005)

Glad to hear Rose was feeling better this morning! :chili:


----------



## chichi (Apr 12, 2007)

Just read this about little Rose, poor baby. Glad to hear that she had a good night and hope she heals quickly.


----------



## Malt Shoppe (Jul 20, 2011)

So sorry Rose is having this trouble. It's so upsetting when they are ill or in pain.
Wonderful that she's improving....whew!


----------



## maltese manica (Nov 6, 2012)

How is she doing? Sorry to hear that Rose is not well!


----------



## wkomorow (Aug 26, 2011)

Is she continuing to improve?


----------



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

I just wrote a long msg. & lost it. Ugh.
In short, we are home safely, Kitzi ate & is sleeping. No foxtails---the eardrum on the left side had burst from the swelling. He will be on meds for the next 10 days and we have a follow up appt. already. They were able to get some meds into the deep ear---she said he has the smallest ear canals ever & this may continue to be an issue. They took out the hairs to help with ventilation & healing. It is still pretty swollen inside---I saw the screen shots on her computer. 
He wowed her because he is so stoic. 
She wants us to consider a new diet and suggested "horse meat" which I don't want to start yet since I probably won't find it in the US & one isn't allowed to transport meat into the US even in cans. I am thinking of lamb since it is both available here & there. She wants only meat & a carb which he hasn't had before for 10 weeks minimum---nothing else. Lamb & barley might work. I will have to research what is available in the US.
Lisi was totally lost w/out Kitzi today. We are all glad to have our guy home. Thank you for your prayers---so, so much appreciated.


----------



## aprilb (Jul 9, 2010)

edelweiss said:


> I just wrote a long msg. & lost it. Ugh.
> In short, we are home safely, Kitzi ate & is sleeping. No foxtails---the eardrum on the left side had burst from the swelling. He will be on meds for the next 10 days and we have a follow up appt. already. They were able to get some meds into the deep ear---she said he has the smallest ear canals ever & this may continue to be an issue. They took out the hairs to help with ventilation & healing. It is still pretty swollen inside---I saw the screen shots on her computer.
> He wowed her because he is so stoic.
> She wants us to consider a new diet and suggested "horse meat" which I don't want to start yet since I probably won't find it in the US & one isn't allowed to transport meat into the US even in cans. I am thinking of lamb since it is both available here & there. She wants only meat & a carb which he hasn't had before for 10 weeks minimum---nothing else. Lamb & barley might work. I will have to research what is available in the US.
> Lisi was totally lost w/out Kitzi today. We are all glad to have our guy home. Thank you for your prayers---so, so much appreciated.


I'm glad he is home...poor little guy....I hope he heals quickly now...


----------



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

April, duhhhh, I am exhausted & posted this in the wrong spot. . . did not even notice that until Crystal pointed it out. I thought I had deleted it by mistake. I don't know how to take it off now so will copy & paste to my page. Sorry.


----------



## aprilb (Jul 9, 2010)

Thank you Walter and the rest of you for thinking about my Rose...she is continuing to improve...no pain meds today, just the cortisone...the hard part is keeping her confined..:smilie_tischkante: not easy when you have two others needing attention..I talked to the vet today and learned that she has degenerative disc disease...this could be an ongoing problem...I have been talking with Crystal as her Zoe has the same condition...she has been immensely helpful...all we can do is to try and slow the progression..I am trying to learn as much as I can about this disease. Thank you all again!:wub:


----------



## Sylie (Apr 4, 2011)

I'm glad to hear Rose is feeling better.


----------



## wkomorow (Aug 26, 2011)

I am sorry that this is going to be a chronic condition, but really happy that the sweet baby is improving and doing better. Hope Rose keeps improving.


----------



## maggieh (Dec 16, 2007)

I'm glad Rose is doing better today!


----------



## Matilda's mommy (Jun 1, 2005)

April I'm glad little Rose is doing better, but I hate to hear she has to live with this:blush: gosh I'm such a baby with pain myself:innocent: April give Rose a kiss for me, she will continue to be in my prayers.


----------



## Sannor2003 (May 28, 2005)

*I hope poor Rosie is feeling better,*

Keep quite and she will better:wub:


----------



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

April, I am sad to hear "chronic"---hate that word. . . I hope Crystal can help educate us in this area as well. Let us know how Rose is doing. I will check back. Sending love to both of you.:wub:


----------



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

Well, I am still out of it this AM posted on the wrong page again. At least this time I noticed & could move it & delete here! 
Duuhhhhh


----------



## wkomorow (Aug 26, 2011)

How is the sweet baby doing this morning. Will you need to alter routines in the long term, can nutrition help any. Thinking of the little one this morning and thinking about her mommy.


----------



## aprilb (Jul 9, 2010)

Thank you for asking about Rose...she is still in "jail"...and has been pretty good to stay still in her bed. Today, she only gets one dose of cortisone instead of two..we are slowly tapering off...I hope she continues to do well...she is not in any pain today that I can tell...I probably will not let her go up and down the big stairs anymore...we have pet steps in several locations...I will probably get some for the sofa downstairs...will look into acupuncture as a next step as this may help slow the progression...don't know much about "hot" and "cold foods", but I have heard them mentioned..so if any of you know about this, please chime in...


----------



## donnad (Aug 22, 2006)

I am so sorry to hear what your precious Rose is going through. I pray she will have a quick recovery.


----------



## sassy's mommy (Aug 29, 2005)

April I am so sorry, poor little girl. When Sassy had her bladder surgery last spring I used the doggie diapers and they worked like a miracle. You can get them at the local pet stores.


----------



## N2Mischief (Aug 18, 2013)

I don't know anything about hot or cold foods, but I have heard that white potato can cause inflammation to increase. May want to avoid it.


----------



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

All night shade veggies can potentially increase inflammation--eggplant, peppers, tomatoes, potatoes, etc.


----------

